# Tokai Les Paul - $400.00



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am not really too knowledgeable about these but I think this is a good deal.

Tokai Les Paul! | Guitars | Fredericton | Kijiji

*Tokai Les Paul!*
$400.00
Posted about 2 hours ago





*Description*
Kickass Tokai Goldtop 'Love Rock" Les Paul! Mint condition! Rare! Billy Gibbons of ZZ Top plays these! Comes w/hsc. Serious inquiries only please. No trades.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

With only one pic I am going out on a limb and saying it is an MIC Tokai and not worth the 400


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I am not really too knowledgeable about these but I think this is a good deal.
> 
> Tokai Les Paul! | Guitars | Fredericton | Kijiji
> 
> ...


You should buy it quick before someone else does.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> With only one pic I am going out on a limb and saying it is an MIC Tokai and not worth the 400


Well, I didn't even think of that, so that is a good point. I don't know where it is made but thought I would post this as some here love these things.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes if you are going to spend $400 on a china built LP buy the EPI.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I always ignore one picture ads.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, there's always the chance its a Japan model and he just needs cash.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I emailed for a pic of the back of the headstock but no answer yet


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I did a search on Reverb for sold Tokai LP's and it doesn't look like such a great deal after all. As I said in the OP, I don't know much about these.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

This part of description gave it away for me...

" Billy Gibbons of ZZ Top plays these!"


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If it was a mid 80s Love Rock it's worth a bit


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Well I’m not going to trod all over you for reporting a potentially good deal. Good on you. It’s up to the buyer to do their homework. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It is has a three screw truss rod cover. Depends on how old it is, it could be a MIK model.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I sent an email asking where it was made but have not got a reply as of yet.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Probably worth a look considering it comes with a HSC.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Well I’m not going to trod all over you for reporting a potentially good deal. Good on you. It’s up to the buyer to do their homework.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone


He tried his best. fail or not That deserves a participation ribbon at the least


----------



## gibsonguitarguy (Feb 17, 2010)

I’m in Fredericton and messaged him 
No answer yet. I’ll let you guys know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

gibsonguitarguy said:


> I’m in Fredericton and messaged him
> No answer yet. I’ll let you guys know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to look up your town. I had never heard of it before but I have been in Ontario most of my adult life.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Billy Gibbons has indeed played Tokai, plenty of vids up with him slinging a Love Rock LP clone. That being said Billy probably has 3 of every guitar manufacturers offerings. I have a few Tokais, but the ad is down so i couldn't tell you what it was.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

brokentoes said:


> Billy Gibbons has indeed played Tokai, plenty of vids up with him slinging a Love Rock LP clone. That being said Billy probably has 3 of every guitar manufacturers offerings. I have a few Tokais, but* the ad is down so i couldn't tell you what it was.*


Yep, it looks like someone took it. I hope whoever it was did not get fooled.


----------

